# [SOLVED] Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems



## Rainer1

I'm currently running Windows XP SP 2 and I just purchased a Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 (The box says it runs on Windows XP). The box says it's a plug and play device however my system can't find a driver to run it. There wasn't a driver disk in the box and I can't find a driver anywhere online. How would I fix this? Thank you Rainer1.


----------



## ThorXP

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

*Welcome to TSF....*

What usb port are you connecting this thru one in the back of the computer or is it s usb hub of some kind?


----------



## Rainer1

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

I've tried directly to the USB ports on the front and back of my computer. There are no USB hubs anywhere on my network. Cheers Rainer1.

Edit: If it helps it says "Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 700 v2.0", "Microsoft Wireless Mouse 700 v2.0" and "Microsoft Wireless Receiver 700 v2.0" on the bottom of each device.


----------



## Rainer1

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

Anything else you guys need to know?


----------



## hlrami

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

I bought the same product from buy.com It didn't work so I returned it and they sent me a replacement but it doesn't work with my dell computer, neither with my hp laptop. It seems they are defective or do i need some new driver, don't know where to find it, and as you know this set doesn't dome with software. What should I do?


----------



## SandyBurger

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

Do not return it to the store. You just need to read the manual. 

For first time when you connect, you have to get the keyboard and mouse in SYNC with the USB connector.

To do it, press the Connect botton located under the wireless keyboard and Connect button of the receiver at the same time. Then test the keyboard. 

Repeat the same for the wireless mouse.


----------



## mmurra

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

i also bought the keyboard and mouse 700 v2 running xp sp3, cant find drivers AND having MUCH Difficulty using keyboard with existing driver in xp.
changed batteries, did the sync... still problems. Is there any drivers avail for this out there?
-mary


----------



## Rainer1

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

I think I found a work around. Right click "My Computer" -> Properties -> Click the Hardware tab -> Device Manager -> look for a yellow "?" with a "+" beside and click the "+" -> Right click one of the icons that appear in the drop down menu and select update driver -> When the "hardware update wizard" opens where it says "What do you want the wizard to do?" select "Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)" and hit next -> Select "Search for the best driver in these locations" make sure both boxs are checked paste this into the text box C:\WINDOWS\INF change the "C" to whatever drive letter you windows is installed on most likely "C". Repeat until the yellow "?" diappears from you device manager you may have to do this multiple times. Oh and you have have the reciever pluged in and this also works for installing new USB Memory Sticks/Keys another thing that doesn't work normally anymore. Cheers Rainer1.


----------



## Muzik69

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

Hey guys, quick question that might sound stupid.
I have the 700 v2.0 wireless keyboard and mouse and am wondering if there is a way so you can have it set up so the keyboard and mouse don't sleep after like 5 mins of non use...
It really bugs me having to sync it all the time... understandably it does it so you don't waste battery power but i'm happy to waste and buy new batteries... 
I've looked around and couldnt find anyway to change it.


----------



## mmurra

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

Well, I finally decided to go into the bios reset my ps2 device so I could use my old "wired" keyboard until there is a workaround for this, I am thinking of returning the whole set. I searched for 2 nights (8)hours for a compatible driver for the keyboard. Still it kept missing keystrokes and adding in extra characters into what ever I typed in whatever application I was in. It was too annoying to deal with. I appreciate the responses today however, I do not have any yellow "!" in my drivers area, it is like my computer thinks the keyboard is installed fine. I did try the microsoft recommended downloads first, niether the version 6.1 or the newer 6.2 had the keyboard even listed. It is like they have just ignored the fact anyone would want to set up hotkeys or manipulate the input device for individual use. The mouse is wonderful but the keyboard is pretty bad. I myself am at my wits end if anyone else can think of a solution please post it. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Rainer1

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

Ok first Muzik69 about you not at all stupid question. The keyboard should just turn back on when you start typing as for the mouse you only have to click the main button once (Left click if you right handed or right click if your left handed) just moving the mouse doesn't work and the mouse should come back on without have to be synced. I was syncing it for three days before I figured it out.

And mmurra as for your problem I'm assuming you've tried syncing it so I’ll skip that. First try moving the receiver to a couple inches give or take a bit in front of your keyboard with nothing in between your receiver and keyboard ideally on the same level but if you keyboard is on a lower shelf it should still work. The connections appear to be very weak in this set and appear to require as close to direct line of sight as possible to work well. Another problem maybe you have another device causing interference try turning off everything in you house and see if you keyboard works better. If not then it shouldn't be anything in your house or it's something you can't control. If it does then turn everything back on one device at a time testing the keyboard after each one when you find the device if you can change it operating frequency do so otherwise just turn it off when you want to use your computer. Lastly if none of the above helps try uninstalling the all drivers for you keyboard and mouse in the device manager. If your not sure how to do the uninstall *ASK* I’ll post step by step instructions and if necessary walk you through it over an IM least we have new problems to try and fix. After the uninstall follow the instructions in my previous post to reinstall your keyboard and mouse.

Please post your results.

Thank you,
Rainer1


----------



## Muzik69

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

cheers dude... i actually figured it out like 5 mins after posting this up...


----------



## dai

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

is pnp enabled in the bios
http://www.download.com/Microsoft-IntelliType-Pro-2000-XP-/3000-2110_4-10226336.html


----------



## sdhastings

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*



mmurra said:


> i also bought the keyboard and mouse 700 v2 running xp sp3, cant find drivers AND having MUCH Difficulty using keyboard with existing driver in xp.
> changed batteries, did the sync... still problems. Is there any drivers avail for this out there?
> -mary


I resolved this, after much consternation by going to the device manager and updating the driver. When I updated the driver, I told it to look explicitly in the Windows\INF folder.

It started loading and couldn't find a file, usbccgp.sys. I mounted the ISO image of the Windows XP SP2 CD and it loaded nicely.

Who woulda thunk it....


----------



## ontheedges

*Re: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop 700 Driver Problems*

hi all.
I have the same set. I have read tons of posts in various forums, yet could not find a way to wake up the mouse automatically after it goes sleep mode. Every time I replace the batteries on the mouse to activate it again. When it sleeps after a while, none of the buttons nor scrolling or moving the mouse activates it and I am tired of replacing the batteries every time to wake it up. Is there anyone who can help me?

Second thing, the buttons of the keyboard are quite TIGHT. Some of the keys seem to be struck. Is there any way to soften them? 

Thanks


----------



## supersiva

Thanks SandyBurger for solving my problem now i my wireless mouse & keyboard started working fine

Thanks
Siva


----------

